# Pfad ermitteln



## lernen.2007 (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

es muss doch in JAVA eine Möglichkeit geben die volle Pfad zu einem gegebenen Datei zu finden oder?

z.B. wenn ich File files = new File("Test.txt");

System.out.println(files.getAbsolutePath();

Dann zeigt es mir nicht denn vollen Pfad an!

Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Erklärung dafür oder wisst Ihr etwas darüber?

Gruß
erkan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

was willst du denn genau machen? Welche Information fehlt dir? Der vollständige Pfad wird dir nur dann nicht angezeigt, wenn die Datei nicht an der angegebenen Stelle im FileSystem existiert...

Gruß Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich will die vollständige(absolute) Pfad zu einem angegebenen Datei ermitteln z.B. Meine Datei heisst Test .txt dann soll das ausgegeben werden:

D:\JAVA\Application\RunApplication\Test.txt


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

wenn du mit new File("xxx"); ein neues File instanziierst so wird dieses immer abhängig vom aktuellen Verzeichnis (Working Directory) -> System.getProperty("user.dir") gesucht. Wenn die Datei dort eben nicht ist wird nur der Name angezeigt...

Gruß Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (24. April 2007)

Meine Datei ist in ein Package aber als Absolute Name liefert es bis ProjektName und hängt nach Projektname einfach die angegebene DateiName. Das kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Java Klasse ein Datei nicht findet die in gleichen Ordner bzw. package existiert oder?

Gruß
erkan


----------

